
ISPs' Error Page Ads Let Hackers Hijack Entire Web - nreece
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/04/isps-error-page.html
======
kogir
This is one of many reasons why I run my own dns server (which looks up the
authoritative name servers for each domain directly from the root servers),
rather than trusting comcast.

------
dhimes
Hijacking subdomains is a real form of identity theft and should be
prosecuted.

------
pius
The DNS has always seemed like such a fragile system to me.

